# What camera do you use?



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Hi all,

Just wondering what type of digital camera everyone uses when yakking?
I currently have a Canon G3 but its a little bulky for putting in my yak and has not made a trip yet.

I am seriously considering buying a Pentax Optio W10 which has some degree of waterproofing, and is slim and easily carried.

Any other practical cameras out there for taking out in the yak when fishing?

Chris


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I have the Optio S6. Nice and small and 6mp. Not the greatest optics but no complaints. Not waterproof though. Carry it in a floating dry bag with my phone. Phone never leaves the bag but the camera must.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I believe theres an Olympus model thats being advertised at the moment - small and completely waterproof and would be my number 1 choice if currently in the market for a new camera

I use a compact Ricoh 5MP that fits into a small 'Sistema' brand waterproof tupperware style container - completely waterproof and if dropped it will float. Camera is protected from bumps etc in this case and it can easily fit in my pocket or in the centre hatch in my yak.

I'm careful when getting it out of the case but this can be done one handed if necessary to get a pic whilst fighting a fish etc


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

> Just wondering what type of digital camera everyone uses when yakking


a work one.... :lol: I just hope it never gets wet! its a Nikon 3200 and seems to do a pretty good job.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS5H6wsAAD3fgAASQOdwgAGhVAA/79/wMAFaVANRpqTPUyMU09E0aZDTTTEMaNGgGTIaMRpoGmA1PKZCGk0ynpNqfqQAyG1CIUgoWUKdfERjb5IVincKXv2ejfRAujtP77/g2dU1XnCp9edBN+zHZoHKhRqhpXSaMmNu7rzCYE21Kmh2IZPeI84W+YDj18xpmCiGxARiHsfcewlx2B3KGSN64OMHGIW2A1VZ7EgjMAgJTIxaLEi6+LB98b0cfQkIJyYtWUN7GysINqyZKcblOyERm8lflysC5LZoq5FVYwGu5UGzV5FUOHS4ayROLc8q7aSgWUc3Bny0nO+kcDO9GcpiKtFnDwiDEFwCpwQ9WXTOS4nQY+ap3HgK0vOUwvLG6uXcxsaaT5mEopIFxuY7cT14BlPfTlhYkYSBBCOrcxYPWTV14TvkDAOYOHq8sJDC65AOaOLCk5tqQO0WyAYckvBl/i7kinChIFyP1hY=


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

A Megxon S308 (ebay special) 8 mp - not real flash, but nice and compact and at $150.00 is good enough for me. I just wrap it in a plastic bag and carry it in my pocket.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Mines a Kodak easyshare CX4200, it a couple of years old now. Piccys are usually presentable, but not as good as the old SLR with film. So saying I would not go back to film. Digital is just so handy.... :lol: Ive also got a huge memory card in it... Pirated away from a video cam that had a very bad accident, involving the wall, extreme velocity, and gravity....a regretable incident, in which I played only a small part in antagonising the person who was using it.  

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## earvin (Jan 4, 2006)

Canon Powershot A75 for me. My biggest problem is that I am not catching any fish to take photo's of


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

l have a Optio WP 5 mp water proof to 1.5 M and it's been great out on the yak.
The Olympus looks a good under water camera as well
We had a bit of fun in the back yard pool one night.
Very scary


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Spottymac, your pic: Is that the rare subaqueous quasi puffer fish of the subspecies blackbeardosorus?

Re cameras: I use a Fuji Finepix S5500 and been extremely happy with it. Used to wrap it in plastic and have a small very clear bit of plastic over the lense. Stopped using that spash protector as I was always careful with it. Bought a nice sealable bag to carry it with no problems even if yak rolled. Then one day, when yak was pulled up on dry land and I put the camera down carefully into yak, it slipped into the only bit of water for about 10 m around, in the heel area in yak! Stopped working, but rinse in fresh etc etc, now works.

I am planning to buy a Fuji A500 + the waterproof case for it, 'bout $300 for 5 megapixel.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi fishtales,

I have a Pentax W10. The image quality is OK but being waterproof is the winner for me. If I had to have my camera stored away securely in a dry bag I would never use it. I have the W10 attached to my PFD for easy access and really enjoy looking for photo opportunities on the water these days.

I did consider the Olympus 720SW but reckon the poor position of the lens would take more photos of my fingers and wet finger prints than anything else. :roll:

Take a look at http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2890 for my latest photos.

Regards
Grant


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

hoit said:


> Hi fishtales,
> 
> I have a Pentax W10. The image quality is OK but being waterproof is the winner for me. If I had to have my camera stored away securely in a dry bag I would never use it. I have the W10 attached to my PFD for easy access and really enjoy looking for photo opportunities on the water these days.
> 
> ...


Thanks Grant,

Yes I have read a few reviews of both the W10 from Pentax, and the Olympus 720SW, and thus far I am leaning towards the Pentax.

And being waterproof (to a degree) is a must, as I already have a decent digi for normal day to day use. Pity there doesn't seem to be too much of a range of weatherproof cameras out there to choose from.

Chris


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

.


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I have just purchased a new Olympus 7.1 meg s/w, it is waterproof up to 3 metres, and is shockproof up to 1.5 metres. It is a great camera, takes great pixs and is small and compact, but if you get one make sure you get a good size memory card. The reason being that being 7.1 meg you need heaps of space, I have a 1GB (400+ pixs), but a 256 MB(290+ pixs) will do, cheers.
Jebster.


----------

